# dog houses



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Just thought I would check if anyone here has a dog house or two they don't need or want anymore. We are setting up a doggy area in our garden. Otherwise I will need to break out the hammer and nails!

My dog is so happy here in Sherouk-he comes inside after a day playing in the garden and cause he is so low to the ground he looks like someone dipped him in chocolate he is soooo dirtyhttp://1.2.3.4/bmi/img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif


----------

